# Hiniker 8.5' V Plow - VERY uneven cutting edge wear



## nick_snonomo (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi fellas,

I'm looking to upgrade my truck and plow to this truck shown in the picture. It has a 8.5' Hiniker V plow with it. The cutting edge wear is VERY VERY uneven. When looking at it...the left side has been worn a number of inches and to the right it is only worn a little. The reason I am throwing this question out there is I'm curious to if there may be any other issues with this plow. I do plan to have a local place take a look who deals/installs plows in the area to see what they're opinions are...let me know what you guys think. Should I stay away from a unit like this?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Ha, I worked with K-W until about a month ago. Small world. It looks like the plow has been doing a lot of windrowing off the right side which would explain the wear. I'm no Hinicker expert, but it's pretty common to see the right side worn more than the left in my experience. Having the A-frame no parallel to the ground will accelerate the process too.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The cutting edge wear and the worn paint on the right side suggest lots of windrowing. Could have been a road plower.


----------



## nick_snonomo (Dec 29, 2010)

They're giving me a pretty awesome price on a trade-in. If I buy it, I plan to replace cutting edges immediately and have the plow serviced. Come spring...maybe even get a paint job on it


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

nick_snonomo;1535173 said:


> They're giving me a pretty awesome price on a trade-in. If I buy it, I plan to replace cutting edges immediately and have the plow serviced. Come spring...maybe even get a paint job on it


Agreed.

I might replace the missing bolts on the cutting edge before I took it out too, at least it appears there are missing bolts.....

Too bad that nice v-plow is on that Chevy though.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd keep looking, that is a very high price for a 92 Diesel with 150k on it. If they are giving you a lot on trade, its because they probably own that truck for around $1,000.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

plowguy43;1535296 said:


> I'd keep looking, that is a very high price for a 92 Diesel with 150k on it. If they are giving you a lot on trade, its because they probably own that truck for around $1,000.


$6990?!? 

I agree, that's a lot of money for a 20 year old truck with 150k. I could maybe see it if it super clean, but looking at the pics it doesn't seem clean enough for that price.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The unit probably raises beyond the allowable limits when loaded for plowing. Even if the Aframe is level normally loading weight in the rear will alter that quickly.


----------



## nick_snonomo (Dec 29, 2010)

$6990 does seem a little steep right? However, they are giving me a huge credit on my 99 F150 trade in (which has 3 rust holes, needs tires and alignment, and needs a new fuel pump. Also, after checking around with three area used plow dealers, the best price I've found on a comprable V plow installed is $4900, used. New doens't start until $6500. The truck is very clean on the inside, all electrical working...had my mechanic give it a run through and everything's good. I'll keep researching...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

nick_snonomo;1535925 said:


> $6990 does seem a little steep right? However, they are giving me a huge credit on my 99 F150 trade in (which has 3 rust holes, needs tires and alignment, and needs a new fuel pump. Also, after checking around with three area used plow dealers, the best price I've found on a comprable V plow installed is $4900, used. New doens't start until $6500. The truck is very clean on the inside, all electrical working...had my mechanic give it a run through and everything's good. I'll keep researching...


Keep your F150 and fix it. Its much newer, I'd argue its more reliable (we are talking about the 6.5 diesel here) and your repairs aren't that bad. Did you notice the rust around the driver 1/4 panel? I'd take a close look at the frame horns by the plow, they like to turn to swiss cheese after a while.

If its a Vplow you want, Meyer, Snowdogg, Boss, all make a 7'6" Vplow.

For comparison, I was selling my complete setup this fall for $6500 (plow included that is a year old still under warranty), with my truck that is in great shape for a 99 with 116k miles on it.


----------



## nick_snonomo (Dec 29, 2010)

Would those V plows you mentioned be too heavy for my 99 Ford F150? I don't believe there's anyone in my area of Southern Minnesota who services those...only Hiniker/Western/Boss. 

Maybe we meet in the middle and you sell me your truck?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

nick_snonomo;1536186 said:


> Would those V plows you mentioned be too heavy for my 99 Ford F150? I don't believe there's anyone in my area of Southern Minnesota who services those...only Hiniker/Western/Boss.
> 
> Maybe we meet in the middle and you sell me your truck?


I'm honestly not sure, personally I think your truck will handle it fine. Take a look on the Manufacture websites and see if they match up to your truck.

As for my truck, I would have anytime before December but now I need her ready to make me some payup


----------



## nick_snonomo (Dec 29, 2010)

I checked out Boss and Snowdogg websites to see if they could match that plow for my truck..."officially" it won't. Turns out there is a dealer not that far from here for Snowdogg plows. 

I'll make a few phone calls. It does worry me that that Chevy w/ the Hiniker is so old...thanks for the advice.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My plow is too big/heavy for my truck, but it holds it just fine.

You may need to buy cash & carry and install it yourself, but physically your truck will hold that plow fine.


----------



## nick_snonomo (Dec 29, 2010)

Well...I ended up finding a one year old Snowdogg VMD within an hour from me...couldn't pass up the deal. So, I got new tires, new fuel pump, and one bad ass looking ride now  Thanks for your input guys. I couldn't help but keep plowing my driveway until I was scratching up grass


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

now go get a set of wings for that thing and you'll really be set


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work that looks like an awesome setup! Happy to see it all worked out.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice set up ...!


----------

